# Young golfers making it big!



## penny cooper (Apr 9, 2012)

There are many young golfers today who are making news in Golfing field.. Look at Rory McIlory. He won Dubai Desert Classic on the European Tour in 2009.. Zakiya Randall, the stylish golfer has won all the tournaments she has got into, from the age of 10!! I guess its time to clear the stage for young achievers.. Who do you guys admire among the young lot?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

penny cooper said:


> There are many young golfers today who are making news in Golfing field.. Look at Rory McIlory. He won Dubai Desert Classic on the European Tour in 2009.. Zakiya Randall, the stylish golfer has won all the tournaments she has got into, from the age of 10!! I guess its time to clear the stage for young achievers.. Who do you guys admire among the young lot?


Penny: I don't have a particular player, but working with a school golf team, their tournaments some of these kids are fantastic for the age and during the summer I assist with Girls golf ages 7 to 17 it boggles the mind the talant I see. If we can just get the parents and kids to believe.


----------

